# How to reset radio settings ?



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Press and Hold the button until it beeps.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> Press and Hold the button until it beeps.


This is to save station but i want to make reset for all
the problem now that there is a conflict when using FM with RDS , The radio jump bet two stations ! my favorite two
i have tried to delete them and put them again and it happens also when i disable RDS it's enabled automatically


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Not sure which radio you have but you should be able to reset back to default from the radio settings under the config menu...hope this helpd


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Buckshot said:


> Not sure which radio you have but you should be able to reset back to default from the radio settings under the config menu...hope this helpd
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks , i have the 2 lines radio but no reset to default in the config menu


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Pull the fuse out for 30 seconds.


----------

